# Mini La Manchas?



## Lil Chickie Mama (Jan 31, 2010)

This too cute for words cross will likely be in my future at some point down the line.  How do you end up with a Mini La Mancha though?  Does it matter when cross breeding that a specific breed be the doe and a specific breed be the buck?  I ask because while I'm sure I could eventually find  a full sized La Mancha doe nearby, I know exactly where to go for Nigi buck studs.  Where does one look to find more info on crossbreeding?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 31, 2010)

You want the doe to be the larger size. You want to make sure the doe can carry the size kids that are inside her.


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh that makes sense.  Plus it works right in with my plan, yay!  Anywhere to go for more info on crossbreeding?


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Feb 1, 2010)

you might try the dairy goat association??? or breeders nearby?

i have a "mini-munchie" and we think she is super. the breeder we have has both nigi's and a la mancha buck, which is what your options are, i believe. 

her momma is a mini munchie and the buck was a nigi. her momma had twins - our very lamancha gal and a demon-very-nigi sister who we had enough of and sold. our gal has the very small ears while her sis had the nigi ears and confirmation. just shows that you knows what you'll end up with. it may have been an oddity - everyone was shocked they were sisters as they were so different. 

are you breeding for show purposes? that might change your mind about what to look for.

my breeder recommended her nigi buck - my gal isnt registered, we dont show her, and will sell the kids as pets so we werent too concerned about what we'll end up with. 

the one thing the breeder said was that even tho our gal is a bit tall and she thought our gal should have a very small buck so she would have a small enough baby for her to handle. 

good luck!


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Feb 1, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> are you breeding for show purposes? that might change your mind about what to look for.


No, I'm just trying to end up with a herd that looks silly/cute and has a sweet temperament.  I love the Nigis that my breeder has and that's who I'm getting my doelings from in April (they'll be born next month  ) and I'm sure that later if/when I get a La Mancha doe or two from somewhere else that I'll still be able to use her bucks to breed them to.  I'm not entirely sure yet what I want to do with the kids, but I think it will be: 1) keep the best for myself depending on how many hubbie lets me keep per kidding 2)see if any 4-H kids want them 3)sell some at the auction across the street 4)process whomever is left for meat.  I'm still unsure if I'll be able to do the last one but we'll see what happens.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Feb 2, 2010)

hee hee hee

i just had this silly cartoon vision of what your yard will look like - and its something like a yard of popcorn popping with all that skippin' and hoppin' and jumping around!

we LOVE our la manchas - the mini and the full sized gal



and the only thing that saved our demo-nigi-mini-mancha was that i paid too much for her to BBQ her!

the good news is that she found a great home and her family loves her hoppin' and poppin all around so it worked out


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Feb 3, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> hee hee hee
> 
> i just had this silly cartoon vision of what your yard will look like - and its something like a yard of popcorn popping with all that skippin' and hoppin' and jumping around!
> 
> ...


I
Would
LOVE
That!!!!!!

Then again...all that goofy hyperactivity reminds me of...me


----------

